
Stereoscopic Rendering in WebVR - cpeterso
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/09/stereoscopic-rendering-in-webvr/
======
ndesaulniers
Happy to answer any questions folks might have!

------
xnxn
I know it's been done before, but I can't wait for the return of hyperlinked
VR content :)

~~~
ndesaulniers
:-X Will have more to say on that, stay tuned.

------
BatFastard
Could you please say more about "permissionless content creation". Distributed
content creation and management is a concept I have been intrigued with for 10
years. Not sure if those are the same thing or not.

~~~
ndesaulniers
There's no gatekeepers on the web. You want to distribute your content?
Connect a box to the net.

This is in opposition to having to get your "app" approved by either Apple or
Google or Microsoft.

Can you elaborate on what you see as the differences you see between
distributed content _creation_ and distributed content _management_?

Note: you do have to pay an ISP for a connection to the _net_ (not the web)
and having a domain name is nice (but not required, also more net than web),
so I think it's safe to say there are gatekeepers to the net, but not the web.

------
PointerReaper
Do you think teams will be able to leverage the same spatial visual
information to provide or pair with technologies for spatial audio?

A lot of the game libraries assume and need 3d rendering in order to provide
proper sound blocking (from objects) and in scene spatial depth. Having that
concept considered in these experiments would perhaps provide for novel and
consistent ways for people who are blind or low vision to gain awareness of
the scenes (if audio can be attached by design or even by user preference) and
augment or improve usability (end-user enjoyment?) if provided.

~~~
ndesaulniers
I've very very recently implemented some positional audio. Combined with
animated elements, it's very convincing.

One thing I think might be problematic is the idea of constraining audio to
enclosed spaces such as rooms.

For example, with web Audio, it's trivial to make the sound fade off equally
in all directions in a circular area around the emitter. How you "contain"
sound to a quadrilateral space is something I'm not able to visualize how I
would implement.

If anyone has any prior art or recommended reading, I'd happily digest.

~~~
Cixelyn
Oculus's docs on "Introduction to Virtual Reality Audio" may be of some
use[1], specifically the section on environmental modeling[2].

The general idea is to model reverberations and reflections given the distance
of a point sound source to the nearest flat surface, giving the impression of
a "contained" sound.

[1]:
[https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/audiosdk/latest/c...](https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/audiosdk/latest/concepts/book-
audio-intro/)

[2]:
[https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/audiosdk/latest/c...](https://developer.oculus.com/documentation/audiosdk/latest/concepts/audio-
intro-env-modeling/)

------
mkeblx
Really looking forward to the the stereo rendering of non-WebGL content,
HTML+CSS, which the Mozilla team is working on. More challenging path to
figuring out but will open a lot of possibilities.

~~~
ndesaulniers
In particular, we have some ideas for preserving depth information between CSS
and WebGL. Imagine, Z Fighting between something rendered in WebGL and
something else positioned with CSS. Or I think a more compelling use case:
correctly positioning an Iframe in a WebGL scene.

It's something we're looking into, but will take a significant amount of
investment in platform (two very different parts of the rendering engine
suddenly have to communicate).

For now, it's very low hanging fruits for content creators or engine
developers to work with WebGL. It also doesn't hurt that it's much more
performant.

On the other hand, it hurts accessibility.

~~~
mkeblx
Yes ideally they'd be able to be composited together at the depth buffer
level. But even separate I can see a ton of devs making some very cool more
UI-centric applications just with CSS mode. Can't wait to see the webdev
community understand what can be done with VR and the webstack in 2016.

~~~
ndesaulniers
[http://tridiv.com/](http://tridiv.com/) looks sick, but I'm not sure what
feature they need that's missing from Firefox.

